# Butter To Weed Ratio For Cannabutter, Please Help!



## DrBudbud (Oct 28, 2009)

So I was thinking about making some cookies for a halloween party, however I'm very new to cooking with cannabutter and just bought some from a close friend. I would like to start making my own, I have 7grams of fresh bud. My question is how many sticks, or tablespoons of butter should i add to max out the potency?

Thank you,
Drbudbud


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 28, 2009)

This ratio usually works well for me 

*1* pound of unsalted butter
*2* cups of water
*1* ounce bud, trim, etc.

But since you only have 7 grams, I would quarter it..
ie.
*1/4* pound of butter (about 115 grams)
*1/2* cup of water (you can add more water, as the water is only there to hold the butter while it bonds with the THC.)
and your *7* grams of bud.

Give that a try and goodluck! 

Peace


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 28, 2009)

click on pic to inlarge


----------



## DrBudbud (Oct 28, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> This ratio usually works well for me
> 
> *1* pound of unsalted butter
> *2* cups of water
> ...


Thank you SOOO much!! im currently eating a test cookie xD


----------



## jesters missus (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha, no problems. Hope they are the bomb!!
Now that you have made butter once, you should be able to figure out your own ratios for next time!

Happy munching

Peace


----------



## jimbobjim (Oct 29, 2009)

jesters missus said:


> This ratio usually works well for me
> 
> *1* pound of unsalted butter
> *2* cups of water
> ...


so you use a 1:16 ratio for weed/trim to butter? when you use fan leaves or stems do change this ratio? how strong is the high(lets say 1 is a bong rip 5 is being sick?) from a normal sized food serving ?


----------



## DJBoxhouse (Oct 31, 2009)

I use an ounce for every lb stick of butter. 

P.s. MAKE A CHOCOLATE CAKE, FUCK!. nobody makes these. ever. they're fucking delicious.


----------



## OregonMeds (Oct 31, 2009)

I know a guy who crams 5oz of kill into a lb of butter by letting it dry out and crushing it into dust. Crazy strong...

It's up to you how strong you want it.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 31, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/241045-pot-butter-wit-dgk.html

no need to waste weed use trim get five pounds of butter


----------



## jimbobjim (Nov 1, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> I know a guy who crams 5oz of kill into a lb of butter by letting it dry out and crushing it into dust. Crazy strong...
> 
> It's up to you how strong you want it.



"Kill" -killer weed? crappy weed? trim? fan leaves?

I just used about a pound of plant matter with 3.3 pounds of butter, i'll let you know.....


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 2, 2009)

jimbobjim said:


> "Kill" -killer weed? crappy weed? trim? fan leaves?
> 
> I just used about a pound of plant matter with 3.3 pounds of butter, i'll let you know.....


Sorry it's a common term around here that means only one thing, the best of the best primo trichome loaded buds. Not just the best some guy somewhere had, the best on the planet.

Subcool is the guy, if you know who that is. He told me about it at a halloween party last week but I was suprised that was even possible and was so high I didn't question it just nodded my head and said damn...


----------



## jimbobjim (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah that is crazy, i'm sure a few grams of that butter would knock you for six , if not make you sick!

well i finished of my butter and made some cookies with about 100g of butter- it made eleven thin cookies, first time i ate 1 and a 1/3 . I got high but not baked. I ate two last night and i was pretty fucking high, very up high. I was laughing and joking around. I'm going to try and find a recipe or a way to eat more at once rather than eating 3 or 4 cookies to get real wasted. 
I think next season i'll use a 1:1 butter to trim ratio. I've plenty weed to smoke and get high but i wanted to get proper medicated with this butter.


----------



## irish farmer (Nov 4, 2009)

Should the trim be dried and cured before you make butter


----------



## OregonMeds (Nov 4, 2009)

Most say dry it, but apparently if you freeze it wet and process it wet you'll get a more pure bubble hash.
http://hightimes.com/entertainment/subcool/3141 

Or so I hear...


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 4, 2009)

Hows the cookie man?

I really wanna know now 

Peace
J


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 4, 2009)

i've only made it with trim and it was still enough to make the missus freak out and put me to sleep. its like acid you eat one nothing happens for an hour you think hell ill have another one or two then BOOOOOM afore you know it your under the duvet wishing to god it would just stop. well the missus was i was fine


----------



## irish farmer (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks oregon


----------



## CaveChest (Nov 10, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that this is a good ratio?

Peace
J


----------



## jesters missus (Nov 11, 2009)

irish farmer said:


> Should the trim be dried and cured before you make butter


You can use wet bud/trim or dry. I personally don't think it matters.
Putting your bud/trim in the freezer prior to making hash will infact have an effect. The cold will freeze the trichs, making them ridged and easier to knock off when mixing in the ice water. 

Peace


----------

